# Favorite flavor of jam, jellies, preserves, etc?



## Angie (Jun 5, 2006)

I prefer jam any day, and blackberry is at the top of my list for sure!


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 5, 2006)

peach preserves and apple butter!!!


----------



## Haggis (Jun 5, 2006)

Strawberry or raspberry most likely.

Though I did have a jar of an Italian spread one time, it had peaches, crushed amaretti biscuits and cocoa. Delicious.


----------



## Dina (Jun 5, 2006)

Mixed berries


----------



## Essie (Jun 5, 2006)

Both red and black raspberry.


----------



## pdswife (Jun 5, 2006)

Strawberry jam for me please.

Mil makes some pretty wonderful pear butter too.


----------



## middie (Jun 5, 2006)

Boysenberry is mine


----------



## sattie (Jun 5, 2006)

Spiced Pumpkin Butter!!!


----------



## AllenOK (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm fairly open-minded about the flavors of jam/jellies.  However, I am a little tired of strawberry, as that's what PeppA insists on buying.


----------



## Shunka (Jun 6, 2006)

I like many different flavors of jams and jellies, but my favorite has to be home-made apricot/pineapple. I have many happy memories of helping my Grandmother make this when I was small.


----------



## BigJim (Jun 6, 2006)

*Jams/jellies*

My favorites is my peach-pineapple-cherry jam, the other is pomagranate
making jams and jellies is one of my hobbies. I love it when you can go
out in your back yard and pick the peaches and make jam/jellies out
of them....


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jun 6, 2006)

Ohhhh thats a hard choice.  I guess I'd have to go with Apple Butter, Strawberry Jam and Orange Marmalade.


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 6, 2006)

I love jam with seeds in it, so blackberry or raspberry.....unless I am eating rye toast and then I like orange marmalade.  I know weird, that is the ONLY time that I like orange marmalade.  For some reason I love the flavor of rye and orange.


----------



## ptcruiser30 (Jun 6, 2006)

boysenberry is mine too


----------



## kimbaby (Jun 6, 2006)

blackberry and plum


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 6, 2006)

Apple and rosehip, blackberry and apple, rhubarb and ginger, greengage.


----------



## Alix (Jun 6, 2006)

Ishbel, whats greengage?


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 6, 2006)

I love jams and preserves, and pretty much any flavor is good. I do love Bing cherry and black currant a lot though. But then strawberry and raspberry is also good. But then how could you give up apple and peach, or pears and gooseberry, or plums and carrots, oh and list goes on…


----------



## kadesma (Jun 6, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> Ishbel, whats greengage?


Alix, I'm not positive, but I think greengage is a plum, green in color and sweet. At least here is is, my dad use to love them.

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Jun 6, 2006)

_Black cherry jam with chunks of cherries in it.._

_kadesma_


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 6, 2006)

Kadesma is right - greengages are smaller, green plums, very sweet with a yellow flesh.  I've got 2 trees in my garden


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 6, 2006)

Oh yeah, (speaking of green stuff) there was this one time I tried this jam thing, but it was Hashish, very interesting thing, have to admited. Never heard or tied it since.  

GB, we need embarassed smily too.


----------



## mudbug (Jun 6, 2006)

Blueberry and peach


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 6, 2006)

CharlieD said:
			
		

> or plums and carrots, oh and list goes on…


 
Carrot jam?  Ewwwwwwww


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 6, 2006)

CharlieD said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, (speaking of green stuff) there was this one time I tried this jam thing, but it was Hashish, very interesting thing, have to admited. Never heard or tied it since.
> 
> GB, we need embarassed smily too.


 
When I lived in Amster****, I endulged in just such a thing, except it was honey with kiff(green hashish).

I gotta say that blackberry preserves is my all time fave, followed shortly there after by lychee jelly.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 6, 2006)

IcyMist said:
			
		

> Carrot jam? Ewwwwwwww


 
 That is what I though when I was told what it is. But when I tasted for the first time it was out of this world.


----------



## beaulana2 (Jun 6, 2006)

rasberry jam and apple butter


----------



## Alix (Jun 6, 2006)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> Kadesma is right - greengages are smaller, green plums, very sweet with a yellow flesh. I've got 2 trees in my garden


 
Thanks Ishbel and kadesma. I learn something new here everyday.


----------



## Swann (Jun 7, 2006)

Apricot with honey, peach marmalade, plum-red raspberry, orange marmalade, strawberry, peach-pineapple with honey, freijoa, guava..... makes me hungry to think of all the good jams!
greengage plums are very good.


----------



## BigJim (Jun 7, 2006)

*Plum Jam*

I have found out the best plum jam I can make is these little red plums that
come off these red plum trees  they use to decorate the front yards. It makes fantastic plum jam, and it has a great color. I also make this berry
jam that I buy at winco market, It has 5 kinds of berries in it, First
strawberry, blueberry, blackberry,boisenberry and black raspberry. I cook
it the I strain all the seeds out of it. I know alot of people like the seeds.
If you look for that package it will be in the frozen food department.


----------



## grumblebee (Jun 7, 2006)

Saskatoon berry jam is my all time favourite... followed by blueberry jam and then grape jelly. Yum.


----------



## Piccolina (Jun 7, 2006)

My mother's raspberry pear and strawberry margarita jams are my favourite from childhood. I love most any berry or cherry jam/jelly and am also a fan of floral jams such as lavendar and rose petal.


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 7, 2006)

I have a dear friend who is French.  Her mother still lives on the farm where my friend grew up,and makes enough preserves and conserves for my friend, her 3 children, her two sisters and THEIR children and her brother's family too....  I always manage to beg a couple of jars of her mother's plum jam.  They are made with Mirabel plums (greenish/yellow and similar to British greengages).  They are not too sweet and make a great alternative to marmalade in the mornings... or so my husband says.  In recent years, I have only been able to 'lust' after his heavily spread toast, rather than eat it myself


----------



## BigJim (Jun 8, 2006)

*Making marmalade*

Hi Ishbel:
have you ever made any marmalade before. I have a hobbie of making jams/
jellies. I have never made any kind of marmalade, but next year I will. This
year I will be making Fig jam and quince jam for this dentist I go to. he is
a Greek man I think in his 80`s but he teaches people how to fix denchers.
he fixed my in about ten minutes. so i asked him what kind of jams/jellies
he likes and this is what he told me. so thats what I will be making this year.
I don`t know why more people don`t make jams/jellies because it only
takes about a half hour to make it, and every body always wants it. you should try it.


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 8, 2006)

I make a lot of jams each year, but I fear it's a dying art in the UK.   I make enough marmalade in Jan/Feb to keep my whole family going for the year.  That's when the seville oranges are available here.  Here's a recipe thread started a while back.  If you do a search (bar at the top of the page) and key in 'marmalade' you will find lots and lots of uses for marmalade!
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f30/traditional-british-marmalade-made-with-seville-oranges-6792.html


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 8, 2006)

I've also made marmalades with mandarin oranges, grapefruits and lemon and limes.  Love lemon/lime together.


----------



## lulu (Jun 8, 2006)

sattie said:
			
		

> Spiced Pumpkin Butter!!!



Ooooooooooooooooooh that sounds good, I have never had it, do you have a recipe, and how does it store??? 

Ishbel is right, Jam making is not popular with young cooks in UK.  I am 27 and am the only one of all my foody friends who really makes jam, they say they don't see why when there are so many good and affordable brands readily available. But I notice they all ask for jars of mine LOL.

 I find it theraputic and satisfying to make jams and jellys.  In fact, here is an embarrasing admission, sometimes when I am a bit low I open my jam cupboard and some how the rows of jewel bright jars make me feel calm and in control.  I love jellies because of the way they look (In UK jellys are clear and seived, jams are fruit preserves) but I like making both.

I like to make a wide variety.  Last summer peach and raspberry was a big hit.  I particularly likes a tart golden plum jam because I found the tree in a hedgerow and that satisfies the scavenger in me!  I have else where on this board eulogised about my friend's mother's blackberry and apple jam, a formative taste for me, and I really want to crack a really good hedgerow jelly this summer.  

I love rose jam, which I buy cheaply at Turkish delis and marmalades, but mine is less good and gutsy than I would like, my sisters is rich and treacly dark, mine is lighter and whiskey laden, its nice to have the two in my cupboard.

I hate damson jam, but make it in memory of my mother in law who loved it, and the same woman has her ashes scattered under a mulberry tree so we visit late summer and get buckets of the fruit (that other wise rots uneaten on the ground)  and jam that.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 8, 2006)

Raspberry, blackberry, & a wonderful "sour cherry" preserve put out by the Wolferman's muffin company.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Jun 10, 2006)

Top favourite is an organic raspberry jam I've found. Then plum, blackcurrent and greengage. Hardly anyone in the UK eats greengages now, as far as I can tell. It'll soon be the season here in Spain and I'm already looking forward to it. They have a really alluring perfume and just the right balance of sweet and sharpness.


----------



## Shunka (Jun 10, 2006)

I can't say that I have ever even seen a greenpage, much less tasted one. They sound heavenly to me!!! I do know that the guys in my favorite band make sure to have a good supply of them if they can on their tours.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Jun 10, 2006)

Hello lulu,
A jam I'd forgotten all about was one I used to buy years ago at the outdoor market in Macclesfield made by someone in the WI. Just the kind of jam that might appeal to you - rhubarb and ginger. Now that really is my all time favourite, but sadly unable to make it myself. I've tried to grow several rhubarb plants but the Spanish climate doesn't seem to suit them at all.


----------



## lulu (Jun 11, 2006)

Snoop Puss said:
			
		

> Hardly anyone in the UK eats greengages now, as far as I can tell. It'll soon be the season here in Spain and I'm already looking forward to it. They have a really alluring perfume and just the right balance of sweet and sharpness.



You mean that super markets don't stock them often!  In markets and greengrocers they are still very popular in season.  Hopefully the resurgence of interest in local produce will promote this even more.


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 11, 2006)

Snoop Puss:   I have friends in Cornwall, Kent, Sussex and Wiltshire - all grow greengages and all make wonderful jams and greengage tarts!  Must just be where you used to live in the UK that they aren't popular.  Granted, as Lulu said, they are not common in supermarkets, although Sainsbury, Tesco and Asda sell them locally to me. The season is very short, though.


----------



## lulu (Jun 11, 2006)

Ishbel, add Somerset to your list...we have two very young greengage trees there, but it will be a whiole before there is a crop big enough to make it worth making jam.


----------



## Ripliancum (Jun 11, 2006)

When I was a lot younger my grandma used to make this jelly out of what we called "choke cherries." i've never heard of that type of cherry since then. They grew in eastern canada and taste kind of sour strait off the tree. But the jelly was really good.  Has anyone ever heard of choke cherries?  From what I remember there were quite smaller than a normal cherry


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 11, 2006)

Never heard of that expression - but there are Italian 'sour' cherries which are best preserved or canned - they are Morello Cherries - I always use tins of them when making the British classic 'Cherries Jubilee'.


----------



## BigJim (Jun 11, 2006)

*chock cherry*

My sister here in california has a tree of them, its a wild type of cherry, the
tree that she has is a small tree in height about shoulder high. It gives alot
of small cherries each year and she makes some good jam out of them.


----------



## JoyC (Jun 11, 2006)

anything homemade - apricot is yummy and last year made a peach marmelade that was so good hope i saved the recipe. i usually make oodles of strawberry but am getting rather tired of it also, now that it is just DH and I we don't eat that much strawberry - would you believe when the four kids were home and i made s. jam i put in quart jars, boy did that ever go fast
Joyce


----------



## Swann (Jun 11, 2006)

Ripliancum said:
			
		

> When I was a lot younger my grandma used to make this jelly out of what we called "choke cherries." i've never heard of that type of cherry since then. They grew in eastern canada and taste kind of sour strait off the tree. But the jelly was really good.  Has anyone ever heard of choke cherries?  From what I remember there were quite smaller than a normal cherry



Sure have. It is the _Prunus Virginiana_ so called as it was first identified there. The trees grow in Saskatchewan and my Grandmother made choke cherry wine too. The trees grow wild throughout most of Canada as well as much of Eastern and central USA. It is called choke cherry because when eaten raw it causes a choking reflex.


----------



## Angie (Jun 17, 2006)

I was just looking through my family cookbook and found a recipe for Colorado Choke Cherry-Apple Jam!


----------



## Debbie (Jun 17, 2006)

Huckleberry    yummy !


----------



## strawberryrecipes (Jun 19, 2006)

homemade strawberry-rhubarb


----------



## southerncooker (Jun 20, 2006)

I enjoyed reading about everyone's favorite jams and jellies. I enjoy making homemade too. Hard to pick favorites but do like the Peach Vanilla I made last year as well as Strawberry and Strawberry Rhubarb, Blueberry Peach I made last year was good too. Blackberry is nice. Can you tell it's hard to pick a favorite. I made some interesting last year called Brumbleberry --made with blackberries, blueberries and rhubarb. Got the recipe from my MIL's Guidepost magazine. I would love the recipe for the Strawberry Marguerita that someone menitoned if they have it and wouldn't mind sharing. TIA


----------



## Snoop Puss (Jun 20, 2006)

Strawberry margarita jam for breakfast! That would start the day in fine style, for sure.


----------



## Bridgett (Aug 21, 2006)

Pardon my ignorance, but i have never heard of strawberry margarita jam, or apple butter....somehow, now, im feeling very deprived!

Can anyone enlighten me? (A recipe would be even better!)


----------



## jessicacarr (Aug 24, 2006)

about the spiced pumpkin butter, would you mind to pm me on how to make that? 
thank you if you do!!!
jessicacarr


----------



## Banana Brain (Aug 24, 2006)

Strawberry Jam/Blackberry Fruit Spread


----------



## bevkile (Aug 24, 2006)

Plum jam or jelly.


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 24, 2006)

strawberry
or raspberry


----------



## middie (Aug 24, 2006)

Boysenberry !!


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 24, 2006)

is that how you spell it?
i thought it was boisonberry

heheh cool!


----------



## Essie (Aug 24, 2006)

Raspberry, followed closely by strawberry!


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 24, 2006)

Rasberry but I miss the rubarb jam my grandma used to make.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 24, 2006)

mmmmmm. rubharb. I  LOVE that stuff!


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 24, 2006)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> mmmmmm. rubharb. I LOVE that stuff!


 
Yep.......we ate raw rubarb when we were kids.Yummy!


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 24, 2006)

Strawberry preserves
Orange Marmalade
Grape Jam

Those are the basic three.   However, given the opportunity to sample some artisan jams or preserves with locally grown fruits, I'll always jump in.


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 24, 2006)

cant rubarb
or something to do with rubarb be poison?

I was watching unwrapped
and death or "the grim reaper" was walking around offering ppl rubarb


----------



## southerncooker (Aug 24, 2006)

Peach vanilla jam is my favorite but I also like strawberry. I'm hoping to make some more Kudzu jelly tomorrow. It's such a lovely lavender color. My daughter and I made grape jelly today, hubby and son's favorite. I'm also planning on making some crab apple jelly.


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 24, 2006)

ahh man!
grape!
peach vanilla!
dammm
i want some!!


----------



## deejoy (Aug 24, 2006)

strawberry!


----------



## lulu (Aug 25, 2006)

Because of my move I missed the early jam season in UK, and what would I have done with it all?  The preserving jars are easily, and less expensively bought in supermarkets here in Italy, but I am still in my corporate let.....its a brand new kitchen and I don't think I am cheeky enough to set up a jam production station it in.  Next year.....wow!


----------



## philso (Aug 25, 2006)

raspberry, blackberry, huckleberry, rhubarb, dark cherry, plum, apple butter, lemon marmalade, apricot. homemade whole cranberry sauce cooked up thick make a scrumptious spread, too.

and by the way, just in case *MARMALADY* is out there, how'd your jam come out? http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f94/blackberry-jam-23022.html 
any chance of your sending a jar to japan???


----------



## Brittany (Sep 13, 2006)

Strawberry would be my favorite jelly. And Banana would be my favorite jam.

I also love Grape, Cherry, Mixed Fruit, and Raspberry.


----------



## lulu (Sep 13, 2006)

Well, I have realised what I can make once I am settled, late autumn /early winter, will be proper marmalade!  I woulld like to say English marmalade, but I'm scared Ishbel might read this and rightfully correct me and remind me that marmalade is Scottish!

I'll probably also make a couple of jars of appple jelly to get us through the winter, and make the occasional citrus curd.  Although, spiced pumpkin butter sounds unpassupable so I might try that.

What we are having at the moment is mainly marron spread.  Its so much cheaper and more widely available than in Uk and one of my absolute favourites.  But, better than on toast or bread I love it on crepes.  Mmmmmm heaven.


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 13, 2006)

I like to use only Seville oranges for ORANGE marmalade, Lulu - but you could make grapefruit any time, or or blood orange (spectacular colour)is good too - the less squeamish name of Sanquinello doesn't really do justice to those oranges!

Yes, marmalade is (arguably!) Scottish and it's Dundee's finest product.....


----------



## lulu (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL, did you feel your ears burning!  
Yes, I heard a really good programme on Radio 4 about the origins of marmalade and it prompted me to do some reading and researching.  I think any argument in origin is pretty well won by Scotland.  I am a seville orange girl too (with a strong dash of Scotch!), but I'll see whats about when I am ready.  Rose's lime occasionally creeps in for nostaglia value, and I buy lots of other interesting combos, I enjoy pink grapefruit.  Maybe its time to experiment in my own kitchen a little more with marmalade.


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 13, 2006)

I like a lemon/lime marmalade, too.


----------



## XeniA (Sep 14, 2006)

Ishbel? Lulu? Can you walk me through making citrus marmalades?

I'm planning on trying bitter orange marmalade this winter since we have tons of the trees about. But I also like a grapefruit. Lemon? Probably nice too. Lime? Can't get them here, or rather, they're way too expensive.


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 14, 2006)

Here's my recipe posted a while back
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f30/traditional-british-marmalade-made-with-seville-oranges-6792.html?highlight=seville+oranges

And I KNOW there are a lot more recipes, but they may be mixed up in threads with other topic names, I'll try and find a couple more!

Here's a lemon/lime marmalade recipe which was posted by Daisy quite a while ago


Lemon* or Lime Marmalade*

1.5kg lemons or limes unblemished with smooth skins

3 litres water

3kg sugar



Using a potato peeler or sharp, narrow knife, peel off the rind in thin downward strips, being careful to leave all the white-pith behind. Chop or scissor the thin peel into 3mm wide strips. Cut the lemons or limes in half and squeeze out all the ]uice, saving the pips. Cut away the pith with a sharp knife, leaving the pulp. Chop the pith roughly and tie it in a large piece of muslin, together with the pips. Cut the pulp into small chunks and put them in the preserving pan, with the chopped peel and the muslin bag. Strain the lemon or lime juice into the pan and add the water. Bring the fruit mixture to the boil over low heat and simmer, uncovered for about 2 hours or until the peel is quite soft and the contents of the pan have reduced by about half. Remove the muslin bag, and add the sugar, stirring continuously until it has dissolved. Turn up the heat and boil the marmalade rapidly until setting point is reached, after 15-20 minutes. Skim the marmalade at once, then leave to cool and settle tor about 30 minutes.


----------



## XeniA (Sep 14, 2006)

Ishbel, brilliant -- thanks very much!

I've copied both into a Word doc and I'll look at them a bit closer later on. Just a quick question: this type of preserving doesn't require you to do hot water baths and that sort of thing?

Also ... Seville oranges per se we don't have, meaning, they're not sold in supermarkets labeled as such. However, we have what we call "bitter oranges" everywhere in Athens, in front of every house on every street just about. These are the ones Greeks would use to make orange preserves which is akin to marmalade. They'd be suitable for marmalade wouldn't you think?

I'll Google for exact meaning of Seville oranges so don't feel you need to on my behalf.

Thanks again.


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 14, 2006)

Ayrton said:
			
		

> Ishbel, brilliant -- thanks very much!
> 
> I've copied both into a Word doc and I'll look at them a bit closer later on. Just a quick question: this type of preserving doesn't require you to do hot water baths and that sort of thing?
> 
> ...


 
The Greek ones sound exactly the same as what we call Seville oranges - but they only become available here in winter and are grown in Spain.

Water baths..? Naaah, that sounds like hard work, which my recipe isn't!

Here's a Delia Smith recipe for a really dark, chunky marmalade.  Delicious
http://www.deliaonline.com/recipes/dark-chunky-marmalade,1047,RC.html


----------



## philso (Sep 14, 2006)

i already post my favorite jams some time ago, but a few days ago i suddenly recalled a really great jam that i made only 4 or 5 times when i was a lot younger and still lived in my hometown.

rosehip jam, which i used to make from  the rose hips of wild beach roses. they come into season around my birthday, so for a while it i got into making it as a birthday treat for myself.  since then, i've unfortunately never lived anyplace where i could find wild rose bushes. what a shame. it's really great. 
wouldn't want to used anything covered with pesticides though.


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 14, 2006)

My mum used to make THE most wonderful apple and rosehip jelly. Glorious colour and she swore that it warded off colds and 'flu!

I don't make it very often - no-one else liked it!


----------

